
Controller Mistakenly Clears a KLM 737 to Line-Up Ahead of a Departing Embraer - cockpitherald
https://airlinegeeks.com/2020/06/20/controller-mistakenly-clears-a-klm-737-to-line-up-ahead-of-a-departing-embraer/
======
jacquesm
Close call, reminds me of the Tenerife accident. Good this ended well for all
involved, I'm missing any kind of steps to improve so that this situation
could not occur again in the future.

~~~
cockpitherald
KLM pilots should be awarded. I think high workload of pilots and controllers
will continue to plague the aviation industry.

